# How to Write ISO Files to CD with Toast Titanium?



## ahuman (Mar 2, 2008)

*Would any of you give me step-by-step instructions about how to write an ISO file to a CD with Toast Titanium or a better program?*


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 2, 2008)

You don't even need Toast to burn disk images. Disk utility will do the trick;
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060619181010389

Disk Utility is already installed on your Mac, in the Utilities folder.


----------



## ahuman (Mar 2, 2008)

*Thanks for helping me, Eric. I appreciate you.*


----------

